# Adjustable beds



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone might recommend a certain make of adjustable bed. With my Parkinsons I'm having a tough time Looking at a twin size.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Just wondering if anyone might recommend a certain make of adjustable bed. With my Parkinsons I'm having a tough time Looking at a twin size.


Do you have Bob's Furniture up there? We got our adjustable bed (with memory foam mattress) from them at less than a third the cost of the comparable "Temperpedic" model. I can't tell you what a difference it has made for me, both in terms of restful sleep, and in terms of getting up less creaky in the morning. (Dave likes it because it's great for watching TV in bed.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

We have Temperpedic me thinks. Do you like the memory foam. I tried one once and found it hot? I need one just to launch me out of bed. Having a terrible time with stiffness. And yes I'm on my laptop in bed too much now while watching CNN lol.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Temperpedic might make a motorized platform to put under the bed you already have, if that might be something to look into for you. 

I don't like temperpedic/memory foam, myself--they hurt my joints.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

no Sheri it's time to get separate beds. We fight over the imaginery line in the middle. lol


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Karen does this statement make sense 
Memory foam: Memory foam beds are designed to provide maximum comfort and stability and align to the contours of your body. Many people find them to be more comfortable because they ease the contact with pressure points on the body.
◦Coil: Coil beds can provide excellent support but don't always work well with adjustable bed bases. It's important to choose a coil bed that is flexible and able to adapt to an adjustable base. They provide strong support and tend to be quite durable


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> We have Temperpedic me thinks. Do you like the memory foam. I tried one once and found it hot? I need one just to launch me out of bed. Having a terrible time with stiffness. And yes I'm on my laptop in bed too much now while watching CNN lol.


The memory foam mattresses have a cooling gel layer on top now. They aren't hot anymore.

i LOVE memory foam... Enough that we replaced the mattress in our trailer (which was already a residential quality coil spring mattress with a memory foam mattress as our joint anniversary present last year!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Karen does this statement make sense
> Memory foam: Memory foam beds are designed to provide maximum comfort and stability and align to the contours of your body. Many people find them to be more comfortable because they ease the contact with pressure points on the body.
> ◦Coil: Coil beds can provide excellent support but don't always work well with adjustable bed bases. It's important to choose a coil bed that is flexible and able to adapt to an adjustable base. They provide strong support and tend to be quite durable


Sounds right to me! Our adjustable bed is a "split king", which is basically like two extra long twins butted up against each other. Each bottom side has its own sheet, then you have a single king sized sheet (and blankets) over the top. The best of both worlds!  (...AND, it would go up our small, arrow older stair case. )


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

How about a sleep number bed?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I need adjustable ,is that adjustable?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes, Dave. Check out their website. I don't have one but people love them.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Take a look at all natural latex and at a hybrid latex and spring. You may find that one of that works well for you.


----------



## JCurling (Jan 24, 2014)

We have a Sleepnumber split-king adjustable bed and love it. It's great to be able to adjust for firmness as well as raise/lower the head and feet.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

We decided to "upgrade" to a king size bed last year. We had slept on coil mattresses all of our lifetime. In fact, I was a dealer for several brands of coil mattresses once upon a time (before memory foam). After trying memory foam mattresses (Temperpedic knock offs) at relatives homes and liking them, we decided to purchase a king size (flat) memory foam mattress for ourselves. We got sticker shock!!!! until I went to Costco on-line. We found a memory foam mattress there that was highly rated by users at a price that was affordable. Costco delivered to our door about a week after ordering. That was six months ago and we are 100% happy. The initial impression is that the mattress is very firm, but then you sink down into it and it just sort of cradles your body. We live in a hot summer climate and our mattress is cool to sleep on. When one of us gets up at night, the other is not disturbed by a "giggling" mattress, which was a problem with our coil mattress. We sleep together happily now. One thing to be aware of is that our memory foam mattress had an odor when new that smells like mild chemicals (I didn't find it objectionable, sort of like a new car smell). The information that came with the mattress advises that this is normal and will dissipate after about one week. It did go away after about a week and is odorless now. I kind of miss that new mattress smell now.

Costco sells several types, sizes, flat and adjustable of memory foam mattresses at comparatively reasonable prices. They sell a split king adjustable size too. In our area, they are only available on-line. We highly recommend them.

With regards to Parkinsons, I have a malady that mimics Parkinsons only much milder symptoms. I have had it all my life but the symptoms have worsened in older age (it gives me a good excuse for all my typos and blurry photos ). Famous people who share my disability are former Attorney General Janet Reno and Senator Robert Byrd. It is genetic and there is no known cure at this time. Medications were not helping me (in fact caused very bad side effects) so two years ago my Neurologist recommended I get a dog, of any breed, to lessen stress which causes a flare up and primary motivator of symptoms. And then came Ricky Ricardo! Little did we know what an impact this little guy would make in both our lives! Our lives are now filled with even greater love, laughter, and new experiences. In the past, any kind of competition would send me into a tailspin with severe symptoms, so I was unsure how competing with Ricky would effect me. The results have been astounding! I'm as "cool as a cucumber" in the ring and while training. My Neurologist was right, a dog has a very calming effect in most cases under the most stressful conditions. Ricky and I are inseparable and we depend on and trust each other. He brings calm and peace to my life. This year we will work together to get him certified as a service dog for me. Life is good!

Oh well, that's my story; I've talked too much.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks everyone for your replies. Much appreciated.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> With regards to Parkinsons, I have a malady that mimics Parkinsons only much milder symptoms. I have had it all my life but the symptoms have worsened in older age (it gives me a good excuse for all my typos and blurry photos ). Famous people who share my disability are former Attorney General Janet Reno and Senator Robert Byrd. It is genetic and there is no known cure at this time. Medications were not helping me (in fact caused very bad side effects) so two years ago my Neurologist recommended I get a dog, of any breed, to lessen stress which causes a flare up and primary motivator of symptoms. And then came Ricky Ricardo! Little did we know what an impact this little guy would make in both our lives! Our lives are now filled with even greater love, laughter, and new experiences. In the past, any kind of competition would send me into a tailspin with severe symptoms, so I was unsure how competing with Ricky would effect me. The results have been astounding! I'm as "cool as a cucumber" in the ring and while training. My Neurologist was right, a dog has a very calming effect in most cases under the most stressful conditions. Ricky and I are inseparable and we depend on and trust each other. He brings calm and peace to my life. This year we will work together to get him certified as a service dog for me. Life is good!
> 
> Oh well, that's my story; I've talked too much.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


What a great story! I "downsized" to dogs from Horses after being disgnosed with severe Rheumatoid Arthritis about 10 years ago. It's under pretty good control now, but I couldn't go back to riding competitively at this point. My dogs give me the opportunity to enjoy the companionship and partnership of training and competing with an animal while they are MUCH easier on my joints!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> With regards to Parkinsons, I have a malady that mimics Parkinsons only much milder symptoms. I have had it all my life but the symptoms have worsened in older age (it gives me a good excuse for all my typos and blurry photos ). Famous people who share my disability are former Attorney General Janet Reno and Senator Robert Byrd. It is genetic and there is no known cure at this time. Medications were not helping me (in fact caused very bad side effects) so two years ago my Neurologist recommended I get a dog, of any breed, to lessen stress which causes a flare up and primary motivator of symptoms. And then came Ricky Ricardo! Little did we know what an impact this little guy would make in both our lives! Our lives are now filled with even greater love, laughter, and new experiences. In the past, any kind of competition would send me into a tailspin with severe symptoms, so I was unsure how competing with Ricky would effect me. The results have been astounding! I'm as "cool as a cucumber" in the ring and while training. My Neurologist was right, a dog has a very calming effect in most cases under the most stressful conditions. Ricky and I are inseparable and we depend on and trust each other. He brings calm and peace to my life. This year we will work together to get him certified as a service dog for me. Life is good!
> 
> Oh well, that's my story; I've talked too much.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


What an encouraging and inspiring story. Thank you for sharing! The blessings of dogs are huge, and it's wonderful to read about Popi and Ricky!


----------



## SergioKurba (Jul 1, 2016)

davetgabby said:


> Just wondering if anyone might recommend a certain make of adjustable bed. With my Parkinsons I'm having a tough time Looking at a twin size.


My friend also suffers from a disease similar to yours. He was advised to buy an adjustable bed, and I helped him with the search.:| Could find a suitable bed for this article is ashion Bed Group 4AQ171 S-Cape. My friend really helped to bed, the pain got a little less, so that I can advise this brand. :smile2:


----------

